# A Rare Breed of Love



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw this while waiting for my hair color to set today in People magazine!

I am not sure if anyone has posted about this book before, but it looks like it could be a good read.

A Rare Breed of Love

I'll have to check our bookstore to see if we have it. 
Looks like Baby has quite the life (now) and has become a star! :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 28 2008, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597782


> I saw this while waiting for my hair color to set today in People magazine!
> 
> I am not sure if anyone has posted about this book before, but it looks like it could be a good read.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this link! I missed baby sighting here in Dallas on the 22nd. I wish I could of met this amazing dog.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I actually read the whole book and have been recomending it in most of my posts. Baby is amazing and the book is one of my all time best...and I like to read. 

I would recommend it to anyone. 

If you want to look at my other posts I do talk about things in the book.


----------

